# Finished My LTD Stirling Engine



## Mr VG (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello All,
This is my first time here! I have been a home machinist for about 10 years with tons of creations. I had been dreaming about having a LTD Stirling Engine for many years. I finally decided to start designing one of my own as a nice winter project. 3 months ago I started designing and started throwing chips 4 weeks ago. I finally completed it! It has a 7.5&#8221; displacer and stands about 14&#8221; tall. I got done putting it together and went to get the power source, hot water in a bowl. After about 30 sec. on the bowl of water it tried to start. Once it started to run on its own it was a break neck speed of 30 RPM&#8230;&#8230; Still exciting to me, since I have never built or even seen one of these devices in person. After a few adjustments it really wound up to between 96 and 116 RPM. Now I was really going nuts. I probably sat there watching that thing for 3 hours. I know that it is a big LTD, and needs a bit more heat than just a hand, but you've got to start somewhere&#8230;.. Hope that you enjoy the pictures. 

See the video 5 posts down from here...


----------



## mklotz (Feb 3, 2011)

They're extremely engaging engines. Something elemental and fundamental about going directly from heat to mechanical motion.

Now for further mystification and amazement, sit it on a plate of ice cubes and spin the flywheel in the opposite direction.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job! Congratulations, you are hooked now...


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful engine and pictures too VG. At any size the LTD sterlings are a joy to watch and virtually silent as they run. Any chance of posting a short video of your running?

Welcome to the forum too 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## rleete (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting fly "wheel" there. Nice method of balancing it, too.


----------



## Mr VG (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I did run this with 2 freezer packs under it and yes it did run in reverse.... cool stuff. The way that I have it balanced is temporary, I will be making a slide weight for this once I work out some minor changes that I want to make. 

Here is a short video...... 

View attachment Stirling Web.wmv


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr VG, 

Are you merchant navy, where Mister is a term for the mates ??? 

Welcome to our forum wEc1

And not forgetting your very nice Stirling. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

